# مهم >> الهندسة الصناعية خارج العالم العربي



## مشاري محمد (10 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليم ورحمتة الله وبراكاته 

الكل يعرف تخصص الهندسة الصناعية وانه لا يدرس في كل الجامعات وهو من التخصصات النادر وجودها (الله اعلم) ولكن هذا ما تبين لي عندما اجريت بحث عن طريق الأنترنت عن هذا التخصص في استراليا ولم اجد اي جامعة تدرس هذا التخصص لمرحلة البكلريوس في هذه الدوله الكبيره ولقد بحثت أيضا في جارتها نيو زيلندا ولم اجد من جامعات نيوزلندا ال7 إلأ في جامعه واحده وهي جامعة (messay) ويسمى تخصص الهندسة الصناعيه لديهم بالهندسة والإدارة الصناعية . وبعد ذالك بحثت عنه في دولة ماليزيا وتعمقت في البحث ولم اجد اي جامعه تدرس هذا التخصص . 

الان بعد هذا البحث اريد ان أسئلكم بعض الأسئلة :
1/ هل نتائج البحث التي توصلت إليها صحيحه ام اني أتوهم مع العلم انه قد استغرقت في البحث 3 أشهر .
2/ هل هناك مسميات اخرى للهندسة الصناعية في الخارج ممكن الواحد يستعين فيها بالبحث غير industrial engineering أو engineering and idustrial management

3/ ما رئيكم في هذا الموضوع وما اسباب عدم وجود هذا التخصص في تلك الدول وعدم إنتشاره مثل الهندسة الميكانيكيه أريد توضيح .

والي عنده معلومات عن الموضوع تفيدنا لا يبخل بها 

وشكرا لكم على المرور وكل عام وانتم بخير :7:


----------



## هيثم العودان (25 سبتمبر 2008)

salam 3lekm

some colleges use defferent names like system engineering , operation reserach under the mechanical engineering department.


----------



## مايسترو صناعي (3 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اولا بالنسبة الى موضوع عدم وجود جامعة تدرس الهندسة الصناعية في ماليزيا فهذا غير صحيح 
فالجامعة الاسلامية العالمية Iiu توجد بها الهندسة الصناعية وبامكانيات عالية

اما بالنسبة لعدم وجود هذا التخصص خارج الوطن العربي فاسمح لي ان اوضخ لك هذه النقطة
بدا تدريس الهندسة الصناعية في احدى الجامعات الامريكية(لا اعلم من هي بالضبط) وهو الان تخصص مرموق في الولايات المتحدة
معظم الجامعات الاوروبية تدرس الهندسة الصناعية على اعتبار الطلب الزائد عليها من سوق العمل
تعتمد الهندسة الصناعية على وجود المصانع (سوق العمل) وهذا متوافر فى الغرب اكثر بكثير من العالم العربي

لا اعلم بالنسبة الى استراليا ونيوزلندا ولكن اعتقد ان الهندسة الصناعية تدرس هناك ايضا (ممكن تحت مسميات اخرى كما ذكرت)

ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت بعض النقاط


----------



## مشاري محمد (11 أكتوبر 2008)

انا اتكلم عن الهندسة الصناعية وليس التصنيعية وانا فتشتش الموقع حق دي الجامعه بالذات وطلع مافيها إلا تصنيعيه مو صناعية شاكر لكم مروركم


----------



## alishtain (30 أكتوبر 2008)

نقاش رائع .. 

نحن من المتابعين .


----------

